
How the backpropagation algorithm works - mblakele
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/how-the-backpropagation-algorithm-works/
======
mblakele
Direct link:
[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/chap2.html](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/chap2.html)

